# Who does NOT hate the iNtuitives?



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

lol... uhm... I'm trolling a bit, yeah. But you can also use this thread for (more or less) serious discussion if you like. :tongue:


----------



## WolfStar (Aug 18, 2009)

Silly PlushWitch, being all apologetic while trolling.


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

WolfStar said:


> Silly PlushWitch, being all apologetic while trolling.


Better? :tongue:


----------



## Hosker (Jan 19, 2011)

I see what you did there.


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

I like how everyone to post on this are all iNtuitive users lol.


----------



## WolfStar (Aug 18, 2009)

PlushWitch said:


> Better? :tongue:


Very. 

<random text to hit 10 character minimum>


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

I hate intuitors... what a bunch of dumb asses


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

*clicks every option* >_> *runs off*


----------



## darude11 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> *clicks every option* >_> *runs off*


 That explains why there is at least one person, that have voted for everything.


----------



## zynthaxx (Aug 12, 2009)

- Roight! What good have the iNtuitives ever done to us, eh?
- Uhm.. The theory of general relativity?
- Computing theory?
- Satellites and the GPS system?
- Yeah, yeah, but apart from all that, what good have the iNtuitives ever done to us?
- Uh..
- Shutup!

/Obl. Monty Python reference


----------



## Milkman252 (Dec 10, 2011)

Crap, I didn't see the "you troll" option! That said, where are all the sensors on here? Did we scare them away?


----------



## Indigo Aria (Jan 12, 2010)

First Sensor, in for the win!


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

WolfStar said:


> Silly PlushWitch, being all apologetic while trolling.


Fe users are _so cute_ when they try to troll.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

OMG INTUTIVES SUCK THEY ARE ALL BIG MEANIES WHO ARE JERKS TO SENSORS!

WHAT? THIS ISN'T REVERSE TYPISM! YOU INTUTIVES READ TOO MUCH INTO THINGS LIKE THIS. a


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

I don't discriminate - I hate everybody.

j/k.


----------



## zynthaxx (Aug 12, 2009)

Indigo Aria said:


> First Sensor, in for the win!


You were late by almost two days...


----------



## Persephone (Nov 14, 2009)

The intuitive's mom.


----------



## Hastings (Jan 8, 2011)

I voted "everybody", "nobody" and "they've crushed me". It's not exact, but a close aproximation.


----------



## TogetherAgain (Oct 15, 2011)

We are iNtuitive. We are legion. We do not forgive. We do not forget. Expect us.


----------



## Indigo Aria (Jan 12, 2010)

zynthaxx said:


> You were late by almost two days...


haha oops...missed you there.


----------



## Hapalo (Sep 4, 2011)

The glorious intuitive master race does not care about the opinions of the filthy sensor plebs.


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

We hate on ourselves (and everyone else):


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

I think this thread needs a little bumpy bump... the hatorz are hatoring again. x)


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

This thread is like, S oppression, because it is like so much better than the other thread!


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

I voted "YOOUUU SNEAKY MOOM!!!"

I can't hate intuitives, because the ones I know in real life are cool. I know most of those on here who hate on sensors don't know enough about MBTI to realize they're actually not intuitives themselves. The differences between the functions are so slight... and type can only be determined with certainty by one's self. So what happens is these people who mistype themselves assume anyone they don't get along with is in some way "the other," whether that's S to their N, or E to their I, J to their P, whatever. They don't stop to think "oh, maybe this person I hate is the same damn type as me, but we're not getting along because sometimes people don't get along."


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

Stephen said:


> I can't hate intuitives, because the ones I know in real life are cool. I know most of those on here who hate on sensors don't know enough about MBTI to realize they're actually not intuitives themselves.


Or they might actually be intuitives, but it doesn't matter anyways.

I voted "they hate on themselves" because some sensor hating "intuitives" are actually sensors, meaning they hate on themselves.


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

None of you are taking this thread seriously, well I am so fuck you intuitives. Fuck you all hard!


----------



## Beyond_B (Feb 2, 2011)

Hosker said:


> I see what you did there.


 I did too, let's tell the police!


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

Beyond_B said:


> I did too, let's tell the police!


The police already participated in this thread. They DO know. :laughing:


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

What? There are cops here? Time to hide!!!


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

walking tourist said:


> What? There are cops here? Time to hide!!!


Nah, don't worry. They're all Sensors. The whole group of one!


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

*RAWR! *If you are reading this, you like to highlight text, just like me.


----------



## alcaatwork (Jun 12, 2011)

I want to meet iNtuitives in Toronto, Canada


----------



## DJeter (May 24, 2011)

alcaatwork said:


> I want to meet iNtuitives in Toronto, Canada


After the terrible Battle of Toronto wherein the vast armies of Oompa Loompas came and rounded up all intuitives and exterminated them in concentration camps, there has been a terrible shortage of Ns in the Toronto vicinity. Good luck getting anyone to admit their Nness to you.


----------



## doucette (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh no  hopefully anyone didn´t harm their mind...


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

doucette said:


> Oh no  hopefully anyone didn´t harm their mind...


Who is "their" here?


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

I just love hating back on the haters  

I _seriously_ get *epically* annoyed by judgemental fools who use MBTI as a system of convoluted hierarchies / caste system of people. 

It's like some sort of supremacy / imperialism thing going on. 

And I'm _*NOT*_ gonna let haterz hate cuz I hate haterz and I want them to know that I do  

*see what i did there XD


----------



## doucette (Oct 23, 2011)

Owfin said:


> Who is "their" here?


My comment meant that the entire thread. I think it is fun idea but immediately I started to think how did feel the starter of the first thread. I wish he have good sense of humor


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Owfin said:


> *RAWR! *


Mew? 

Damn it .. you got me  Just checking to see if you highlight this


----------



## taptap (Jun 17, 2010)

Intuives, hm, let me see.. Crazy, psychotic, deranged, habble bappers.. Yeah, who doesn't hate them? Especially those pesky Ne-doms, gotta hate those, with their creativity and sense of humor.. YUCK! It's all just.. preposterous! Not how proper people act at all. You have to sit up straight, talk straight and just.. in general, be straight! Ugh, excuse me but I have to throw up and watch some FOX news now. _Boisterous blabber banters.._


----------

